# Einelraumregelung mit PT1000



## Passion4Automation (21 August 2016)

Hallo,

ich wollte fragen wie Ihr eine Einzelraumregelung löst.
Bei mir kommt eine 750 881 zum Einsatz, auf Raumthermostate verzichte ich.

Statt den Thermostaten kommt ein PT1000 Fühler in die Dose.

Welche Abdeckungen nutzt ihr dafür, ich habe weder passend zu den Giro SPS Taster und Jung SPS Taster nichts gefunden.
Ist auch egal weil die Fühler eh etwas höher kommen und wegen der Platzierung will ich mich nicht an die stellen der Tassensoren binden.

Es kann dann auch ein anderes Schalterprogramm sein.

Ich finde leider nur fertige Unterputzeinsätze für PT1000, leider zu teuer.

Habt ihr euch da selbst Abdeckungen gebastelt?

Der Fühler soll ja die Raumtemp. messen, ohne viel Totzeit dazwischen.

Wie habt ihr das gelöst?


Danke.


----------



## Passion4Automation (21 August 2016)

ich habe nur das gefunden:http://www.fuehlersysteme.de/unterputz-raumtemperaturfuhler.html

Bind der Meinung das es auch günstiger geht?


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 August 2016)

... du könntest z.B. die Abdeckung vom Gira-Unterputzradio nehmen (die hat Löcher drin und ermöglicht so, dass die Raumluft an den Sensor kommt) und diese mit 1 oder 2 Tropfen klarem Silikon am Rahmen festkleben.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Passion4Automation (21 August 2016)

Hi Larry,

das ist eine gute Idee, funktioniert das auch gut bei dir?


----------



## elmoklemme (21 August 2016)

alre.de/de/produkte/sensorik/

Katalog ab Seite 201


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 August 2016)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Hi Larry,
> 
> das ist eine gute Idee, funktioniert das auch gut bei dir?



Ich habe das bei mir (allerdings in Verbindung mit einem Bussystem) und bei einigen Kunden eines früheren Arbeitgebers so im Einsatz. Es gab bislang keine Probleme (und auch keine mir bekannten Beschwerden).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## DerPaul (24 August 2016)

Hier gibt's welche in fertig:
https://www.sensorshop24.de/temperaturfuehler/raumfuehler/raumtemperaturfuehler/


----------



## Passion4Automation (24 August 2016)

Servus Paul,

danke, werds mal abspeichern, ist auch eine gute Lösung.

Gruß


----------



## ohm200x (24 August 2016)

DerPaul schrieb:


> Hier gibt's welche in fertig:
> https://www.sensorshop24.de/temperaturfuehler/raumfuehler/raumtemperaturfuehler/



Das ist aber Auf Putz. 
Nur dass das nicht übersehen wird. 

Preislich natürlich der Hammer.

UP muss aber auch gewissermaßen bisschen was kosten. Brauchst ja die Blechplatte damit dein Rahmen  gehalten wird. Dann noch nen Trick wie die Abdeckung im günstigsten Fall schraubenlos gehalten werden kann.
Und das Teil ist kein Massenartikel wie ein Ausschalter oder ne Steckdose.
Ganz zuletzt will der Hersteller ja auch noch Gewinne erzielen.


----------

